# 2.5 gal with betta, shrimps and snail?



## hanamura the betta (Sep 2, 2017)

hello! i have one rose petal male betta named hanamura, he has been in a community tank with a sailfin lyretail mollie, two guppies, three zebra danios, a pagota snail and a cory cat. all have died except the zebra danios and pagota snail and hanamura was shy if anything else. i made the mistake of getting a dwarf mexican crayfish and he was the cause of some deaths of the fish. he nipped the fins on hanamura so i took hanamura out. i have a 2.5 gal siting around my house i would like to have something else in the tank beside hanamura and the snail. i have been looking at blue bolt taiwan bee shrip or neon yellow shrimp ( i dont like the look much of ghost shrimp) i originally wanted to put a cory cat in but i read it would be overstocking. would the snail betta and (preferably 2/3 shrip) be okay? i cant go any higher on tank size for a while now. i dont want any stress on any of the animals. thank you so much for your responses! :grin2:


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

A 2.5G is too small for anything more... I personally wouldn't put the snail in there, either. What size is the community tank?


----------



## PlantedDylan (Sep 3, 2017)

Never mind, I'm stupid and read this wrong. You should move the betta by itself to the 2.5 gallon, and up the number of zebra danios to 6. If you have something smaller than a 20, consider rehoming the danios.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

A betta should be the only resident in a 2.5 gallon. It's way too small to have tank mate. I have my betta in a 5.5 gallon without any tank mates.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

First...Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

I have some Assassin Snails in my 2.5 with Regis. They are extremely small snails and help with cleaning up excess food. Because of their size their bioload is small and they do not reproduce like other snails.

As far as other tank mates, unless it is densely planted shrimp would be extremely stressed and die from compromised immune systems and other fish suitable to the tank in size would not be so because they would need a minimum of six for a proper shoal. These include any sort of Cory/Catfish.

However, in the end having tank mates is for us and not the Betta as they don't seem to care one way or the other.


----------

